# Visualisierung mit Delphi



## marcengbarth (8 Mai 2007)

Hallo!

Ich sitze gerade an einer Visualisierung, die rein mit Delphi realisiert wird. Kennt jemande vielleicht gute Komponenten, die man benutzen könnte?
Z.B. um Rohrleitungen zu zeichnen, usw.

Danke schon mal...

Marc


----------



## Question_mark (8 Mai 2007)

*Delphi Visu*

Hallo,



			
				marcengbarth schrieb:
			
		

> Kennt jemande vielleicht gute Komponenten, die man benutzen könnte?



Leider nicht, es gab nur eine wahnsinnig überteuerte Library (die ist übrigens auch in WinCC enthalten). Die Nachteile dieser Library :

1) Wahnsinnig teuer, aber kein entsprechender Gegenwert.
2) Nur OCX
3) Kein Sourcecode, Änderungen nicht möglich
4) Die Komponenten, die ich für meine Projekte brauchte, sahen grafisch sehr bes...heiden aus und auch nicht nach meinen Bedürfnissen konfigurierbar

Mir blieb dann eigentlich nur noch übrig, das ganze Gerödel selber als VCL-Komponenten zu programmieren.
Das heisst also, eine Basisklasse für die jeweils verschiedenen Typen (Rohrleitungen, Ventile, Winkel, Tank, Förderband etc.) zu erstellen und davon die einzelnen Komponenten, z.B. horizontale und vertikale Rohrleitungen durch Ersetzen der OnPaint Routine davon abzuleiten. Ich bin zufrieden und habe die Eigenschaften der Komponenten, die ich in meinen Projekten benötige.
Ich hätte es natürlich vorgezogen, etwas fertiges zu kaufen, ich habe leider nichts gefunden...
In der Library "Instrumentation Workshop" von TMS Software finden sich auch viele gute Komponenten zur Prozessvisualisierung, kann ich empfehlen.
Aber nur Gauges, Leds, Bars etc. und leider nicht Rohrleitungen, Ventile, Tanks etc.

Gruss

Question_mark


----------



## marcengbarth (9 Mai 2007)

Hi Question_Mark!

Wenn du so eine Komponente ja selbst geschrieben hast, musst du die mal veröffenltichen... 

Ich hab das jetzt mit eigenen Prozeduren und Bitmaps gelöst, sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus...

Danke!


----------



## Kurt (11 Mai 2007)

ich verwende da die Die Dinger hier.

kurt


----------



## marcengbarth (11 Mai 2007)

Danke! Die sehen ja echt gut aus...
Muss ich mal antesten!


----------

